

What’s it like being a venture capitalist? - cwan
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/03/06/whats-it-like-being-a-vc/

======
Dejen45
Suster mentions that success is measured in years. How do you measure success
consistently in such a rapidly evolving industry?

Any regrets on those 'missed companies' that are making it after being denied
financing?

